# The Official We STOLE Danny Granger Thread



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

All I can say is....wow. We didn't even have to trade up...wow...

And sadly, this makes me think we are saying good bye to JJ


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't want JJ to go! 

Pacers Fan will be pissed if he does... Where the hell is he tonight, anyway?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> I don't want JJ to go!
> 
> Pacers Fan will be pissed if he does... Where the hell is he tonight, anyway?



I don't want JJ to go either, but I honestly think it is going to happen.

As far as Pacers Fan, I have no clue where he is. Probably mourning because he knows what the signing of Granger means.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good Lord. How the heck did this guy slip to 17? Charlie Villanueva over Danny Granger? Are you F-ing kidding me? Some of these GMs are just morons.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I don't like this pick, especially with Jarret Jack, Gerald Green, and more importantly Garcia still available. One of the last things the Pacers needed to do was draft another injury prone small forward.


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I don't like this pick, especially with Jarret Jack, Gerald Green, and more importantly Garcia still available. One of the last things the Pacers needed to do was draft another injury prone small forward.


That makes one of you, I haven't heard one person who didn't like the pick. Where do you get the idea that he is injury prone? This guy is a top 10 talent and will be able to impact this team more than anyone else left on the board could have. Danny Granger was an excellent pick at #17.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I think it was a great pick, but I understand the need for someone like Francisco Garcia. Green is still to far away and the Pacers have had bad luck with high-schoolers.

Worst GM of the Day is Toronto's. Villaneuva is garbage at 7. I hope they trade him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

To clarify, I don't like posting during drafts. I'd rather just sit there without staring at my mock draft and just enjoy the surprise, which is what I got.

After the Warriors passed on Granger for Diogu, I began to think abotu our odds to get him. LAL wanted Bynum or Jack, Orlando wanted a 2, LAC promised Korolev or would take McCants, the Wolves would probably take a 2, NJ was going to take a PF, Toronto would take a PG, and then he'd be ours. As it turns out, we passed on Jarrett Jack and Gerald Green, also, but I'm just fine with this. JJ may get fewer minutes or not be re-signed but Granger will be better as a rookie anyway.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

pacersrule03 said:


> That makes one of you, I haven't heard one person who didn't like the pick. Where do you get the idea that he is injury prone? This guy is a top 10 talent and will be able to impact this team more than anyone else left on the board could have. Danny Granger was an excellent pick at #17.


I've only found that he's missed 3 games due to injury... 

http://www.nba.com/draft2005/profiles/DannyGranger.html


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

pacersrule03 said:


> That makes one of you, I haven't heard one person who didn't like the pick. Where do you get the idea that he is injury prone? This guy is a top 10 talent and will be able to impact this team more than anyone else left on the board could have. Danny Granger was an excellent pick at #17.



http://nbadraft.net/profiles/dannygranger.asp



> Weaknesses: Durability is a major concern...Back/knee problems have forced him to miss parts of the past three seasons.



You'd think a team that just suffered one of the most injury filled seasons ever, and has Jonathan Bender on their team at SF would stay away from someone that has had to miss parts of his past three seasons. We definately don't need another SF with Artest, J. Jones, Croshere, and Jackson all able to put in minutes there. 

What makes it more dissapointing is that in the only two areas that the Pacers possibly could need (defensive minded PG or height at the backup SG) there were still great prospects available such as Jack, Green, Garcia, or Head.

It's dissapointing, but not too bad.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This team is a 60 win team with Granger on the roster and Artest back.

Starters: Tinsley, Jackson, Artest, O'Neal and Foster
Bench: Johnson, F. Jones, Granger, Croshere and Harrison

63 wins next year and a spot in the NBA Finals.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

PacersguyUSA, and I say this with the utmost respect, you're an idiot. Granger was a great pick, and he'll be a good contributor for the 2006 NBA Champion Indiana Pacers. Be happy. You made a good pick, and you have a great team. On behalf of all of those who have to deal with being fans of a horrible franchise, stop complaining!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This team is a 60 win team with Granger on the roster and Artest back.

Starters: Tinsley, Jackson, Artest, O'Neal and Foster
Bench: Johnson, F. Jones, Granger, Croshere and Harrison

63 wins next year and a spot in the NBA Finals.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

socco said:


> PacersguyUSA, and I say this with the utmost respect, you're an idiot. Granger was a great pick, and he'll be a good contributor for the 2006 NBA Champion Indiana Pacers. Be happy. You made a good pick, and you have a great team. On behalf of all of those who have to deal with being fans of a horrible franchise, stop complaining!


I think I'm far from an idiot. Hell, I'm ranked #1 in my class. I didn't say it's a bad pick; I said it's a dissapointing one. I'd much rather have had Garcia, Jack, or Green. Especially if Granger is injury prone.

Look at it from this perspective:

Last season I sat though a season where Foster, Bender, Miller, and Artest began the season missing games with injuries, and Fred Jones had a bad shoulder. Then, as the season went on, Artest got suspended for a year, Stephen Jackson got suspended for a long time, and Jermaine O'neal got suspended for a long time. Then O'neal comes back, but gets injured. Then, to top it all off, Tinsley gets injured. I watched a game where Britton Johnsen was the only reserve. I watched Eddie Gill start point guard. I saw John Edwards start center.

Now, I see the Pacers drafted a guy that where durability is a major concern. It's just a little worrying. Not to mention we don't need any help at the small forward position. 

I feel sorry if you're a fan of a bad team, but that shouldn't force me to have to like a player that I really don't think is that great of a fit for the Pacers.

If Granger stays healthy, he has a good chance of becomming a good NBA player, but he's not going to start over Artest or O'neal.

I do, however, agree with you when you say the Pacers will be 2006 NBA champions. I think you got that one right.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Great pick, I was just praying that you wouldn't take Green considering both were avaliable. Granger is a sweet player, led his team in points, rebounding, assists and blocks at New Mexico. I would have prefered you'd have taken someone like...say, Jason Maxiell.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations.

I don't know, with the new CBA it might be close to Bender's time of being cut loose somehow.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

HKF said:


> Starters: Tinsley, Jackson, Artest, O'Neal and Foster
> Bench: Johnson, F. Jones, Granger, Croshere and Harrison


My projected lineup for next year assuming Lorbek is cut, Edwards isn't re-signed, and JJ and Davis are re-signed:

C- Foster/Davis/Harrison/Pollard
PF- Jermaine/Croshere/JJ
SF- Artest/Granger/JJ
SG- Jackson/Freddie/JJ
PG- Tinsley/AJ/Gill

IL- Bender

This way we can keep JJ and he still gets solid minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

froggyvk said:


> I would have prefered you'd have taken someone like...say, Jason Maxiell.


I pity Detroit. I had Maxiell undrafted. How is a 6'6" PF going to work in the NBA?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> I pity Detroit. I had Maxiell undrafted. How is a 6'6" PF going to work in the NBA?


Ask Ben Wallace.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lorbek is not going to get cut. He will be left in Europe for a year or two. Indiana had to know that drafting him. Makes it an even better selection IMO.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Ask Ben Wallace.


That may be why they took him, but Maxiell will still be horrible in the NBA.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> My projected lineup for next year assuming Lorbek is cut, Edwards isn't re-signed, and JJ and Davis are re-signed:
> 
> C- Foster/Davis/Harrison/Pollard
> PF- Jermaine/Croshere/JJ
> ...


That's an amazing lineup, although I think James Jones will probably be ahead of Granger. That's one of the better starting 5 and backup 5 in the league. I'd say Davis is more likely to split backup PF minutes with Croshere though, depending on the tempo and matchups of the game. Harrison and Pollard will also split backup C minutes depending on the tempo and matchups of the game. I think the Pacers will really try to use Harrison this season. Having a whole year of practice with catching Tinsley's passes under his belt will have greatly benefitted him.

Lorbek better be cut though, or at least never touch our bench.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I'm living out in the Mountain West country so I've seen Danny play quite a few games. This guy can flat fill out a stat sheet, guard just about anyone on the other team, and score. What else could you want. If he was from a bigger conference he would have gone way up there. I heard the Jazz were high on him at #6 and then he goes to the Pacers. I like the Scottie Pippen comparisons. This guy can do it all and we don't have to wait 4 years to see it. Very excited Pacers fan tonight!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

James Jones (who I like), will not play over Danny Granger. Danny is just flat out a better player.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> James Jones (who I like), will not play over Danny Granger. Danny is just flat out a better player.


Agreed. It wont be a hard choice for Carlisle.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

We'll have to see, but if Granger goes out with an injury, then there won't be a choice.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> That's an amazing lineup, although I think James Jones will probably be ahead of Granger.


Being a 3rd stringer at 3 positions should still get JJ around 15 mpg, which is still good. Granger is going to be much better than JJ in his rookie year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> We'll have to see, but if Granger goes out with an injury, then there won't be a choice.


Will you stop taking those scouting reports so literal. He's not injury prone. I know the guy. Jeez.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

u never know guys...the Lakers and Pacers could stil trade which would leave Jumaine Jones still on the bench.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

wow...it seemed like no one wanted this guy on draft night. I think he'll make them all pay. Pacers w/ granger are better then the Heat IMO. Good luck with injuries and *suspensions* guys.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I liked this pick...I think that Garcia might of been someone who could of helped the Pacers a lot but Granger is going to be a stud in this league...The East is going to be so damn good next year....I cant wait...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I see DG in the starting rotation after 20 games into the season or he could be in the starting lineup in 1st game if he do well in the training camp. Rick doesn't mind taking risk.

Good luck next season, Pacers. :greatjob:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Lynx said:


> I see DG in the starting rotation after 20 games into the season or he could be in the starting lineup in 1st game if he do well in the training camp. Rick doesn't mind taking risk.


He's not going to start. Remember, Artest is still on our team and neither him nor Granger will be playing the 2.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Still trying to figure how he'd start in the near future, but nevertheless, in the spirit of this thread...

Stolen.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Great steal by the Pacers. That said, I think he'll be traded to the Lakers for Turiaf, George, and Slava.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Ownerofpueblo said:


> wow...it seemed like no one wanted this guy on draft night. I think he'll make them all pay. Pacers w/ granger are better then the Heat IMO. Good luck with injuries and *suspensions* guys.


Wow the year is over, and I thought this was done with and we still have to hear about the "suspension." Come on it is over lets move on fellas. 

HKF I'm definately in that fan club.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, as much as I like James Jones, Granger will have more minutes at the 3 spot, dont forget Granger although 6'8 can play the 4 position as well behind JO , he will get significant minutes due to his versatility.
Bird, did say they are not finished yet. Which makes you wonder what moves they may make, but Granger is going nowhere.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I think I'm far from an idiot. Hell, I'm ranked #1 in my class. I didn't say it's a bad pick; I said it's a dissapointing one. I'd much rather have had Garcia, Jack, or Green. Especially if Granger is injury prone.
> 
> Look at it from this perspective:
> 
> ...


 It's a major concern only according to nbadraft.net

PacersGuy... believe me when I say this... he is not an injury prone player... the two injuries he suffered in college - ANY player could suffer on any given night.. 

This kid did it all at UNM... he played every position on the floor, buried 3's in defenders face... he was always asked to defend the teams best scorer all season... and he got the best of #1 pick Andruw Bogut in both the meetings he faced him in..

Wake Forest, who at the time was a top 3 school, had NO answer for him... he dominated them.. and if the 'Bos had their 3 point shot that night.. they would have sprung the upset and Granger was a huge reason why.

This kid can flat play - why he dropped to 17 I have no freakin' clue, but don't let that worry you.. some guy named Jermaine O'Neal was a 17th overall pick.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

HKF said:


> Will you stop taking those scouting reports so literal. He's not injury prone. I know the guy. Jeez.


Sorry, just a bit paranoid after 80% of my team was out with injury last year.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

HKF said:


> James Jones (who I like), will not play over Danny Granger. Danny is just flat out a better player.


 Amen... 

We got a Top 5 talent at #17... what could you ask for?

If Granger went to UNC, Duke, Arizona, etc. - he'd have been picked Top 3 no doubt in my mind.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DannyGranger33 said:


> Amen...
> 
> We got a Top 5 talent at #17... what could you ask for?
> 
> If Granger went to UNC, Duke, Arizona, etc. - he'd have been picked Top 3 no doubt in my mind.


Well I'm not sure about that, but I thought he was for sure going in the top 8 and he fell to 17. Going to Bradley for two years hurt his development. Glad he smartly transferred.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Here is an Indystar article:

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050629/SPORTS04/506290421/1004/SPORTS


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Damm the rich get richer. See you at the top of the league next year.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I myself am very very pleased with the pick.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Great Pick. Granger is one of my favourites


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

DannyGranger33 said:


> Amen...
> 
> We got a Top 5 talent at #17... what could you ask for?
> 
> If Granger went to UNC, Duke, Arizona, etc. - he'd have been picked Top 3 no doubt in my mind.


i live in north carolina and am a huge tar heel fan and i liek granger but he wouldnt have started for UNC, we were too deep, of course Marvin Williams didnt start either so who knows, as for Duke, if he went there he would jus suck in the NBA liek every other Duke player jus about, K doesnt prepare them for NBA, i dont follow Arizona so i duno bout that


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

isnt anyone going to start one of those danny granger fan club signature things? Ive NEVER been a participant in any of those things, but if any of you guys start one of them, put me down as number two on that list.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

HKF said:


> This team is a 60 win team with Granger on the roster and Artest back.
> 
> Starters: Tinsley, Jackson, Artest, O'Neal and Foster
> Bench: Johnson, F. Jones, Granger, Croshere and Harrison
> ...


That's a very deep, and remarkably balanced basketball team. And this is coming from a Bulls fan. Strong defense, good perimeter shooting, good rebounding and inside scoring...if there's a glaring weakness it's at point guard, but Tinsley is good enough as a complimentary player.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

yodurk said:


> That's a very deep, and remarkably balanced basketball team. And this is coming from a Bulls fan. Strong defense, good perimeter shooting, good rebounding and inside scoring...if there's a glaring weakness it's at point guard, but Tinsley is good enough as a complimentary player.


Hmm...I'd say Tinsley is one of the strengths of the team. 2nd or arguably 3rd best passer in the league behind Kidd and maybe Nash. Nonone can stop him from getting in the lane. The weakness for the Pacers, I'd say, is durability.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> isnt anyone going to start one of those danny granger fan club signature things? Ive NEVER been a participant in any of those things, but if any of you guys start one of them, put me down as number two on that list.


I still can't believe we got Granger!!! I would be number three on the list...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow, the 2006 NBA Champs just got a player who was touted as a top ten pick. That can't be a bad thing.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

One of the big knocks on Granger is his durability. He's missed some time in the last three years due to injury. He's not going to be asked to play significant minutes in his first season IMO, so that shouldn't be a problem. This pick is definately a big steal for the Pacers.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think Pacers have a good shot at winning the title and I'm a Laker Fan.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> I think Pacers have a good shot at winning the title and I'm a Laker Fan.


I'm predicting Indiana vs. Denver.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

HKF said:


> I'm predicting Indiana vs. Denver.


I called Indiana to make the Finals in 2006 a couple months ago, was it something like March? I don't know who to pick to come out of the west.


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

Yes that is very good that we got Danny Granger without trading up. I just dont think it will be the end for JJ. He is young and is a good three point shooter and clutch performer. He might be the thrid string but he will see some minutes.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Ron_Artest9131 said:


> Yes that is very good that we got Danny Granger without trading up. I just dont think it will be the end for JJ. He is young and is a good three point shooter and clutch performer. He might be the thrid string but he will see some minutes.


 James Jones had some good games when we were running out YMCA guys - but Granger is an improvement over him.. a big one IMO.

I'd like to see Jones stay for depth reasons, but I think the writing is on the wall for him to be leaving us. 



Turkish Delight said:


> One of the big knocks on Granger is his durability. He's missed some time in the last three years due to injury. He's not going to be asked to play significant minutes in his first season IMO, so that shouldn't be a problem. This pick is definately a big steal for the Pacers.


If thats his biggest knock (or one of them) he will be a GREAT pick.

He only missed 2 games in 2004... for everything the Lobos asked him to do, that is pretty damn amazing for a "injury prone guy" to do..

Really - anyone that brings up injury prone and Danny Granger in the same sentence has no idea what they are talking about. He had a fluke knee injury, it happens in basketball.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Damian Necronamous !*
> 
> Good Lord. How the heck did this guy slip to 17? Charlie Villanueva over Danny Granger? Are you F-ing kidding me? Some of these GMs are just morons.


Right...I guess all these GM's and talent evaluators are just idiots compared to you :uhoh: 

Fact is we all get caught up in the hype that surrounds the draft and form opinions based on this fake hype. I love Granger, but it turns out that 16 other teams found other players that were better

and BTW it wasn't just Villanuevea over Granger, it was Diogu, Bynum, Kovelev, May, McCants, Wright, Frye and Graham over Granger....so it looks like a lot of teams went with Bigs instead of taking a talent like Granger


----------

